# Dr. Pepper Pulled Pork



## petehalsted (Feb 12, 2018)

Part of my Sunday Smoke Fest

I am not a huge pulled pork fan, in fact this only the 2nd Butt I have done in all my years of smoking, it's not that I don't like it. I just like ribs and brisket better!

But I decided to give the Dr. Pepper Pulled Pork Jeff recently shared a try.

First challenge: Jeff used Cherry Dr. Pepper, apparently it is easier to find a Snowman in Jupiter FL than it is to find Cherry Dr. Pepper, so I used regular Dr. Pepper.

I didn't do any day before prep. Sunday AM at 7AM I pulled the Butt out, I injected with Dr. Pepper, and gave it a good Rub of my "Sweet Heat" rub I have been trying to perfect (I think I am damn close!!!). The butt was a bit "loose" so I used some twine to truss it up.

It went into MES 30 @225 with AMNPS with 40/40/20 Apple/Cherry/Pecan at 9 AM

At 6PM it hit 160 I put it in foil pan, with rack inside pan, and a bit of dr pepper, and covered with foil. 

Plan was to take it to 205, but it seemed to stall right at 200. I finally tried probing it around 12:30AM and the I thought I must have missed the Butt it went in so easy. I think it rendered so well, that it didn't have enough thermal mass to climb above 200. So anyway it came out at 12:30 AM.

The results: THIS THING IS MELT IN YOUR MOUTH GOODNESS!!! Remember when I said I was not a huge pulled pork fan, I think we would have had 4 vacuum bags in the freezer if I hadn't kept snacking while I pulled and vacuumed this.

Here's the pics







Ready to pull






So did this bone come out clean enough for you?






Pan for of BBQ Heaven!!!


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Feb 12, 2018)

Looks fantastic. Love me a good pork butt. Nothing better than pulled pork sandwiches topped with coleslaw.


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 12, 2018)

Looks good from up here. 

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## yankee2bbq (Feb 12, 2018)

Good job!


----------



## radio (Feb 12, 2018)

Great job! m I'm not a big fan of injecting, but Jeff's Cherry Dr. Pepper pork recipe sounded mighty good!


----------



## xray (Feb 12, 2018)

Looks tasty.

I need to try this. I have Jeff’s cherry dr. pepper recipe saved in my inbox but haven’t gotten around to it. Yours makes me wanna give it a go.


----------



## jp61 (Feb 12, 2018)

Nice work! Looks delicious!


----------



## SmokinGame (Feb 12, 2018)

Sounds delicious. As a newbie to smoking I probably will put this one on my list of recipes to try. And yes we can find Cherry Dr. Pepper around here.

May be a stupid questions, but can someone fill me in on the "AMNPS"? I did a search and see what it is, but when do you see the best benefits? I have Camp Chef pellet smoker.


----------



## petehalsted (Feb 12, 2018)

A lot of us with MES (Masterbuilt Electric Smoker) on here use them. They let us control the smoke separate from the heat, and also cold smoke. 

Not sure if anyone with a Camp Chef is using one to help with smoke or not.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 12, 2018)

AMNPS = Amaze N Pellet smoker...
http://www.amazenproducts.com/product_p/amnps5x8.htm


----------



## GaryHibbert (Feb 12, 2018)

That's a fine looking batch of PP Pete.  How was the taste??  Did the Dr Pepper flavor come through?
POINT
Gary


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 13, 2018)

Nicely done!
It looks delicious!
Al


----------



## petehalsted (Feb 20, 2018)

GaryHibbert said:


> That's a fine looking batch of PP Pete.  How was the taste??  Did the Dr Pepper flavor come through?
> POINT
> Gary



There was no DP taste, but it was the sweetest, most melt in your mouth pulled pork I have ever had. Wife loves pulled pork and she went nuts over it, I eat pulled pork but would much rather have ribs or brisket, but while vacuum sealing up the batch we would have had an extra bag if I didn't sneak as much while sealing. It was One for the bag, one for me, one for the bag, one-two for me. LOL

I couldn't find Cherry DP locally, so mine was straight DP.


----------

